# SNOW !!!



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Finally, Bismarck looks like it will have a white Christmas after all. I hope we get a couple of inches so I can have my last hunt(s) of the year this weekend!!!

Remmi and I will have to become active NAVHDA members this winter/spring/summer! Is anyone a member of the Bismarck or Mandan chapters of this??


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

I am an active member. Remmi, I sent you an email a week or so ago, did you get it? I mentioned NAVHDA and a few other weim owners.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Glad someone is going to have one.  It wiffed us for the most part today. Tomorrow is another day and with any luck we can get some white stuff.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

What is the NAVHDA?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

NAVHDA stands for north american versatile hunting dog association.

Here is a link to the national chapter
http://www.navhda.org/intro.html

here is a link to one of the local chapters
www.navhdacnd.com

Basically it is an organization for owners of pointing dogs that has resources needed for the "average" person to train their dog to a much higher level than an inexperienced trainer could achieve on their own.

Personally, I can truly say that my dog is a FAR better dog (in the field and in the house) because of navhda. IMO it is a great club, I've met a lot of great people and dogs because of it.

In order for a person to train a dog, a person must first train/educate themselves. NAVHDA gives you the tools you need to achieve this task.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

griffman, I got your email and that is what reminded me of the club. I am going to join when I get back from MAUI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wahoooooooo !!!!!!!! Bikinis !!!!!!!!!! I'll be gone Jan 1st-8th, it is the first time in years that I will be missing the final weekend of pheasant hunting. :eyeroll:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi..... I am dissapointed in you! Maui? Why would you want to give up sub zero temperatures to travel to someplace like that? :eyeroll: 
Well, just make sure to post some pictures of your adventures down there, here on the site. At least we will be able to see what we can't experience! In all seriousness, though, have a great time.... other than missing the last weekend of hunting, you couldn't pick a better time to go.

:beer:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

MAUI!!! now Remmi ,tell why any man would want to give up cold weather,scraping windsheilds,pluggin in cars,shoveling sidewalks ect, just to see sandy beaches with bikini clad women strewn all about huh!!!tell me huh!!

Can I go? please,please huh can I go !!!!!!I promise I'll be good and not embarress you in front of the ladies!! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Want to hear something really pathetic? I have been searching the Hawaii State website for information on pheasant hunting on the island. Their pheasant season is open while I'm their and if my gf will let me get away for a few hours........I'm gonna try like h*ll to shoot a hawaiian pheasant!

I have already been told that I don't get to, but..................a guy has to try!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi.... remember to hunt the edges of the sugar cane fields. I think its illegal to hunt the standing crops down there too! Hunting pheasants in the shadow of a volcano kinda of appeals to me. Do you think you can get your girlfriend to buy into the idea of bringing the pooch along on the trip?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Boy do I wish I could bring Remmi with me! She would love to run up and down the beaches and in and out of the water! :run: Of course, she would be in for a big suprise after the first swallow of ocean water uke:

You know you spoil your dog too much when you are going to Hawaii for a week and all I can think about is how much I'm gonna miss the dog!


----------

